

Methodological and Statistical Issues in Adult Nutritional Research - tokenadult
http://www.csicop.org/specialarticles/nutrition/

======
tokenadult
It's interesting how very few randomized studies of nutrition there have ever
been. I remember one study from the 1970s, reported on by my town's TV news
channel, in which students and other persons who could stay out of society for
a while were literally confined to the laboratory and fed only by the
researchers, with no opportunity to eat at liberty. But I don't recall any
report of clear results from that study.

